# Ultra Aluminus Mod in 2 Weeks...



## markkleb (Jun 14, 2006)

I just got this case today from Radioshack.com (LOL, Radioshack) for $49 after rebate.
I noticed on the Ultra website they are having a modding contest in 16 days.

I have some H20 stuff left over from Redchrome and a couple of crazy 120mm fans ($29 ea)

I was thinking of using my new DFI Expert mobo and making it REALLY quiet.

First HDDs, do you think it matters if I use 4 or can I use 2?

Video cards, what if I was to use 2 7600GS in SLI (no fans, no extra power,real cheap)

H20, does it matter?(for wow factor)

Inside color? The outside is blue. Right now it looks nice as brushed alum.

Right now I am fixing the air flow by removing the stupid sidways HDD cage.(blocks 75% of the incoming air)


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 14, 2006)

Well hey, it's your build. If I were you, I'd find some way to get red lighting in there, put those 2 uber fans in, and make an amazing aircooled mod. 7600GT's are virtually unmoddable, get some X800GTO's and put silencer's on them. I'm thinking that Zalman will have what you want in terms of kickass-looking CPU cooler, and you shouldn't put in too many hard drives. It's alot easier to hide the cables of less equipment. Then again, I AM talking to the KING of hiding cables. Also might be nice to make a fan controller with 3 settings- Quiet, normal, jet engine . This is just if I were you though.
Edit- Forget about X800GTO, X1600 might be a bit better for the price http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814102668 .


----------



## markkleb (Jun 14, 2006)

the 7600GS's have a large heatsink(no fans) that I could custom paint and put LED's in.(and are silent)

2 HDDs are better(cheaper, lol)

I was gonna use a Swiftech Apogee on the CPU with a single rad where the exit 120mm fan goes. I was thinking about putting the Water pump above the PS so you wouldnt see it.

What do you think I should do about the inside color?


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 14, 2006)

That is the cheepest looking case I have seen, i talking about the metal in the inside, i bet its razor sharp. I think this mod could turn out nice, And that could be a really decent system for cheep.


----------



## markkleb (Jun 14, 2006)

CHEAP? this case is alum with a very nice paint job. The edges are not sharp and it has a very solid feel.

Ok, just ordered the PS. I figured it was a Ultra Contest so I would use a Ultra PS. I was wandering the web and came across this,
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1273338&CatId=106

It has the real flexable cables the 8 pin power cable the DFI mobo needs and 4 Satas.

Nice thing about this case is the Extra pieces come in a box along with the box that houses the Firewire/ USB/ Speak, mic jacks. You can mount it (or not) in a floppy or cdrom space.
Its kind of a cool idea. Also there is a bunch of screws and a Manual? This is the first time I seen one of those in a case.

The case is Alum (the thickness is like the Qpack) They put braces where they are needed so it feels solid to me. 

Another cool thing is all the lights and switches pop out (much easier to mod without the wires in the way)

Oh yea one last thing before I start modding, this sucker is big! It feels like I can put 2 RedChromes inside. There is not gonna be any probs finding room to do anything.

EDIT: last night I ordered 2 XFX 7600GS OC video cards. I got them because they were the cool Black and green ones and they have no fans.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814150146


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 14, 2006)

What do you get if you win? or 2nd, or 3rd place?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 14, 2006)

Ur picture in the paper...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 14, 2006)

OMG!!! Are you serious!!! WoW!!!


----------



## markkleb (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok some of the stuff will be here later today (VC's and PS) Water stuff wont get here till Mon and cpu (opty 148) Tues.

I came up with an idea. I remember seeing it in a comp before (lol, RedChrome). I removed the cage to the HDDs  so there is  a straight shot out the back past the chipset cooler and Videdcards. I am gonna get a 5" diam clear plastic tube to go from the bottom 120mm fan straight to the back where the cards all connect. I am gonna cut the back side of the tube where the video cards are so air will be sucked in in the bottom front and past the chipset cooler (swiftech) over the Video cards and out the back. That way the H20 will only have to cool the CPU.

I am using the Swiftech MCRES1000 w/ MCP350 pump mounted above the PS. Because there will be very little hose I am gonna use the AN fittings and Braided steel Race car hose.
The AN fittings are very cool as they use smooth bends so flow wont be reduced.

Like the RedChrome I plan on using 4 HDDs below the CDRW with a Scythe Kama fan.

I got a Ultra Xfinity PS with the Flex cables. They should be a lot easier to hide. The PS is Blue Chrome, has two 6 pin conn for SLI and a 8 pin for the DFI mobo and a BUNCH of extra connections.
( I like that Gold Lifetime Warranty sticker)

I love getting new stuff.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice, those silenx fans are nice, but to $$... paint the 5 1/2 cage black, and fill the "ULTRA" in with neon green paint, i think thatwould be siiicckkk


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 17, 2006)

ohhh ohhh better, cut the ultra out, and put green leds behind it!


----------



## markkleb (Jun 17, 2006)

They cant be 14 db (mabye 10 feet away) but they are nice and move a lot of air. If you turn them down abouy 25% on a control they are silent though.
I really like the ACcooling fans but the Silenx fans are quieter but $29 ea? what was I thinking?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 17, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> ohhh ohhh better, cut the ultra out, and put green leds behind it!


Thats a SWEET idea, I wish I had thought of it. LOL

Ok I think I got the colors, I am gonna paint the mobo tray Flourescent blue and the rest of the inside Black.
But the panel that is brushed alum and says ULTRA will stay Brushed Alum but as per BigD's killer idea i will cut out the letters and back light it. Like RedChrome the wires will be gone and the HDDs will be below the CDRW. The bottom is the coolest part to me. I got a 4 3/4" clear tube that will run from the front 120mm fan to the video cards for cooling. Also because the chipset is in the middle I bought a Swiftech cooler 

http://www.frozencpu.com/vid-20.html

I will take off the fan and it will stick into the tube and be cooled by the fan in front. This will allow the H20 to just cool the CPU, eliminating extra blocks and hoses.


----------



## T4 GTR (Jun 17, 2006)

Put UV leds in there at angles and sequenced Red, Green, and Blue LEDs


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 17, 2006)

Would you recommend that case btw?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 17, 2006)

it seems like a nice case + a good price for a all aluminum case, i want to get it and make a integrated water cooling in it,all hiddin and stuff


----------



## markkleb (Jun 17, 2006)

The RedChrome was a lot easier to hide stuff. But this is alum and east to cut, LOL


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 17, 2006)

I can't wait to see how it turns out. How much money do you have to spend on modding comps? First, Lego. Then, RedChrome. After, Ultra. Are you rich?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 17, 2006)

I keep using the same pieces over and over, lol


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh...but you spent $1200 for RedChrome. Now you got SLI, new case, new PSU. What's your secret? You can whisper it so no one else hears.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 17, 2006)

That is sick! That's crazy! Too much time on your hands. Wow... that's so smart. Are you going to sell that too once your done with it?

Can you state the specs?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 17, 2006)

I would like to sell it so I can go on to the next project.

The cool part is with the Silex fans and a controller its SILENT (no fans on the Video cards) and it cools the chipset too.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 17, 2006)

Awesome job Mark! Keep it up. Hope you win this. It'll make a good rep for you and TPU.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 18, 2006)

i still say u use my idea!, andthat is a very good idea, die it with uv die, then put a uv light in there


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow! You really want to win this! I hope you do.


----------



## OOTay (Jun 18, 2006)

markkled, you do some damn good work my friend! I would love to see you win this man! This rig is saweet and love the wind tunnel for the vid cards, totally awesome man. Best of Luck to you!!


----------



## markkleb (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks OOTay,  I just love building stuff..


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 18, 2006)

how hard would it be to cut out the ultra and put lights behind it? cuz i was thinking about getting this case for a water cooling project


----------



## markkleb (Jun 18, 2006)

depends how steady your hands are. Thats my plan for this one. If I mess it uo im gonna kick ur ass for making me do it.... 

If you wanted to be really fancy you would find a Laser cutting place and let them cut it out with a laser. And instead of painting the parts they would be sweet if you took them and had them anodized


----------



## OOTay (Jun 18, 2006)

Ohhh shiny lasers! lol... it would look sick with some leds...


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah, it would look soo bomb, and it looks pritty strieghtforward, lots of streight lines, and then just use a grinder for the round corners, if your using a dremel


----------



## drade (Jun 18, 2006)

Looking good, go liquid cooling man... Do a hiddin resevoir, get some really nice rads.... A good pump tahts a gimme.. Best of all get great blocks for the cards and the CPU, thats just me though, cause tahts what I usaully put my money to... But great job so far


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jun 18, 2006)

sick!  if that doesn't win, ultra should buy that off you for shows!


----------



## OOTay (Jun 18, 2006)

Niiiiiiice! Damn Good Job!


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 19, 2006)

yeah whooo thought it would look cool! yeah that is amazing!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 19, 2006)

Siiick!  You better win, or else...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 19, 2006)

WOW!!!  That looks amazing...  Go Dremel!!!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 19, 2006)

I think it would look better if it was black, or some sort of dark color that matches. Is the tube blocking the connection of the SLI bridge, or you just didn't connect it yet?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 19, 2006)

Aljon I bought the mobo Refurb from Newegg ($112) and it came with no bridge. I ordered one from DFI and it came yesterday but the MORON FedEx driver didnt deliver it. I have to go pick it up at FedEx Mon cause the driver is scared to deliver to me, LOL

The Bridge fits inside the tube no prob.


----------



## OOTay (Jun 19, 2006)

That is a nice lookin pc right there!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 19, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> AZN I bought the mobo Refurb from Newegg ($112) and it came with no bridge. I ordered one from DFI and it came yesterday but the MORON FedEx driver didnt deliver it. I have to go pick it up at FedEx Mon cause the driver is scared to deliver to me, LOL
> 
> The Bridge fits inside the tube no prob.



You asked for my name so that you wouldn't call me Azn. I gave it to you in a PM, and you still call me Azn...


----------



## markkleb (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry Aljon, I didnt know if u wanted everyone to know.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 19, 2006)

It's ok mark. Is it ok if people know your name is mark?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 19, 2006)

You goofball, my name is posted for everyone..
(ur turn to get slapped, lol)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 19, 2006)

Lol...that was the plan...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 19, 2006)

K, stop talking because I want to see more of your project! It's really fun reading your project logs because they're so informative and everyone wants to read about it.


----------



## drade (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh yea, you can hide alot of stuff with the liquid cooling... Looking good


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 19, 2006)

wow this is turning out nice! hope you win, i woulda used green lights but thats just me... god i want to see the ultra lit up now that its black! nice job!!


----------



## markkleb (Jun 19, 2006)

hey BigD I was thinking about red lights. You like Green better?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 19, 2006)

I would go with red, since a lot of it is black, I think red would go better with it. Green and black seem a little awkward to me, but your call on it mark.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 19, 2006)

idk green and black looks pritty sick i think, i also just kinda like the color green  hey mark i thnk you and i took all of neweggs openbox sli experts! oh and just so everyone knows since everyone here is on a first name bassis now, my names Drew. but as i was saying not a lot of cases do green and black but i think its awsome

http://mountainmods.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_33&products_id=281

look at the pic of the black and green case


----------



## drade (Jun 19, 2006)

Go Green.


----------



## markkleb (Jun 19, 2006)

I am installing the HDDs today. What a pain ( I wish I was just putting in 1, LOL)
 I think I have a plan that will not hog up space, keep em cool and really look nice.

I am gonna stack them (like RedChrome) but put the bottom 2 in the floppy space and that way there should be 2 or 3 CD slots open.

Another thing I am having probs with the SilenX fans, they are pretty quiet when in free air but when you mount them NOISE... Il try mounting them in rubber but I am starting to miss the AC cooling fans with their rubber suspensions.

Il post picts in a few hours when I have something nice to show.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 19, 2006)

Few hours! Aghhhh! I can't wait that long!


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah i just modded my case a little more, now there are no cables comming out of that front hole, all from behind, looks sooo clean! im going to put up a new page in the mods section


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 20, 2006)

cant wait for pics!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 20, 2006)

BigD, you should update your case in the case gallery, since you got a new mobo, graphics, as well as some more mods, you should update it.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 20, 2006)

im going to, but i cant for like 2 days cuz im going to be lanning at a friends house, and im also waiting for my accelero x2 to come in, and im modding that so it will be sweet, but yeah im going to wait for a few things then do it


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 20, 2006)

K. I need to update mine to when I get my AMD stuff here.

What did you do with your eVga motherboard btw?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 20, 2006)

its just sitting here


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 20, 2006)

i also have anyother mATX 939 board here to, im going to put it into a idea i have


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 20, 2006)

Do you have any use for the evga, maybe put it into the "Azn Tr14dz needs a free mobo" foundation?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 20, 2006)

maybe


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 20, 2006)

I think you live by me, maybe a can pick it up for a few $. Unless you do put it in my foundation.


----------



## markkleb (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok fan update, SilenX are out. I am putting this one for a exit fan
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835186008

And this MONSTER has to look cool on the front
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835129248

and there will be a 80mm ACcooling fan for the HDDs like RedChrome


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 20, 2006)

Pics?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 20, 2006)

Paints drying, later tonight. Its hard for me to wait, usually I mess with it before its dry but tonight is Hells Kitchen so I can wait till its over, LOL.

I painted the HDDs and made the mounting system (insulated from the case) Dam 4 HDDs...

I should have listened to zekrahminator and just put 1...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes...  that AC one looks awesome... I cannot wait for the final case mod.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 20, 2006)

sweet cant wait to see it


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 20, 2006)

Suggestion: paint the blades of the fan the coolor of the case, like blue, or whatever it is...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice, I like it.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 20, 2006)

lookin good, what else do you have to do?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 20, 2006)

Looking better....


----------



## drade (Jun 20, 2006)

Its getting there....


----------



## markkleb (Jun 20, 2006)

Today I need to do the H2O and wiring, Tomorrow the CPU, Chipset cooler and Fans get here.


----------



## drade (Jun 20, 2006)

Sweet deals...... it should look pretty dang nice!


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't mean to be picky here, but I think you could clean up where you cut out that ULTRA better. Other thing is I think you should line the case with a couple packages of this. By the way, how do you go about painting the hard drives? Do you just mask everything off, or do you actually take the tops off? I'd be worried about messing up the drives myself. Overall the whole thing looks amazing so far. Keep it up.


----------



## markkleb (Jun 20, 2006)

I thought I said it wasent finshed, But I forgot (as you get older your mind goes fast). I had to go and buy a small file to fit inside the Ultra. I have cleaned it up a lot.

I have 6 boxes of the Spire insulation, the prob is the inside of the case is a nice blue that matches the outside, I dont want to cover it.

And yes I just mask off the HDDs, if you take the top off ant dust will mess it up. It comes out nice because I scuff the tops with a Scotchbrite pad than paint with a Candy Apple spray paint that leaves a chrome like look (as long as the surface is silver)


----------



## markkleb (Jun 20, 2006)

I am so bummed...
I have tried every configuration of fittings and I cant get this Braided Steel line stuff to work.
It has to work well (not just look cool). I have about $200 in fittings and they reduce the flow WAY too much. I would have to go to #10 but because of the way the fittings are I have to use adaptors for everything and its just too many connections. (looks ugly)

Especially my pump and res (Swiftech MCP350 and Res1000) are 3/8" and the Braided adaptors make the ID less than 1/4".

So the question is how to make the silicone tubing look good?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 20, 2006)

Way to make it look good...  hide it and also, make sure it is clear.


----------



## drade (Jun 21, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> I am so bummed...
> I have tried every configuration of fittings and I cant get this Braided Steel line stuff to work.
> It has to work well (not just look cool). I have about $200 in fittings and they reduce the flow WAY too much. I would have to go to #10 but because of the way the fittings are I have to use adaptors for everything and its just too many connections. (looks ugly)
> 
> ...



Well if it is clear, get dye, dye makes that tubing look sick, pinkish clear...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 21, 2006)

Lookin good mark, lookin good.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 21, 2006)

K, tubes look alot better, personally, I love how they look right now...  I want to see how they look glowing tho...


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 21, 2006)

yup lookin good


----------



## markkleb (Jun 21, 2006)

hey Drew they come in Green too...


----------



## drade (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking very good so far, great ideas man!


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 21, 2006)

yeah i love the way green looks, and blue stuff with green looks even better!

or green with blue, like green tubes blue light, or blue tubes green light u knows?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 21, 2006)

Lol, your addicted to green aren't you...


----------



## drade (Jun 21, 2006)

Green is a very good color, same with white... Blue and green would look really good, or white and blue..


----------



## markkleb (Jun 21, 2006)

That Lian Li case would look pretty sweet if you painted the Inside(silver alum parts) Candy Apple Green.... 

And I was thinking of making you one of my "Super Sonic Turbocharged WindTunnel Video Card Cooler Tube Thingys" To run from the front thru ur case around ur Video  card and out the back with a custom copper heatsink with 3/4" tall fins on ur video card and this for a fan.

http://www.techreview.com/read_article.aspx?id=16992&ch=infotech 

Hows that for cooling?

And if thats not enough how about a row of LEDs running down the middle of the tube that flash progressive (like KnightRider) in Green.. Now thats COOL


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 21, 2006)

yes EDIT: GREEN  (lol thought u said candy apple red lol) would look very cool!, good idea, but i had a idea about making kinda of a alluminum shroud for the 5 1/2 drive (so its all flat) and down around with some designs and stuff backed up with either a green or red light, and painted a flat(kind of like the rest of my case) black


oh man i would love one of your "Super Sonic Turbocharged WindTunnel Video Card Cooler Tube Thingys"

but would rather have the "Super Sonic Turbocharged WindTunnel Video Card Cooler Tube Thingys Plus" model


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 21, 2006)

markkleb, my case is similar to the Aspire X-Dreamer case, do you think one of those tube air things to the graphics card would work on it? I have a 120mm fan in the front of my case, but the thing is, it's stuck there. I'm gonna have to break the fan if I want to get it out. Where did you get the thing that lets you have hard drives in the 5.25 bays?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 21, 2006)

Red?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 21, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> markkleb, my case is similar to the Aspire X-Dreamer case, do you think one of those tube air things to the graphics card would work on it? I have a 120mm fan in the front of my case, but the thing is, it's stuck there. I'm gonna have to break the fan if I want to get it out. Where did you get the thing that lets you have hard drives in the 5.25 bays?


Yep, also I was thinking for cases that have 2 80mm fans infront you could use 2 3" tubes side by side like a double barrel shotgun..

I guess you couls even put a HDD in the tube and move the fan to the back (sucking air) to make it even quieter..


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 21, 2006)

Red? yes idk red what?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 21, 2006)

And where do you get the thing that lets you have hard drives on the 5.25 bays? If I did use your patented tubes, I'm gonna need to cut off the 3.5 bays.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 21, 2006)

you need to build a case were the "Super Sonic Turbocharged WindTunnel Video Card Cooler Tube Thingys" are built in!


----------



## markkleb (Jun 21, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> yes red would look very cool!, good idea, but i had a idea about making kinda of a alluminum shroud for the 5 1/2 drive (so its all flat) and down around with some designs and stuff backed up with either a green or red light, and painted a flat(kind of like the rest of my case) black
> 
> 
> oh man i would love one of your "Super Sonic Turbocharged WindTunnel Video Card Cooler Tube Thingys"
> ...


You said RED, i said GREEN LED's..


----------



## markkleb (Jun 21, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> And where do you get the thing that lets you have hard drives on the 5.25 bays? If I did use your patented tubes, I'm gonna need to cut off the 3.5 bays.


I make the mounts to put the HDDs in the 5.25 bays. But I was saying put the HDDs IN the tube for the Video card...(it would make them quieter also(in the tube)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 21, 2006)

Doesn't seem like a bad idea. Where do you get the tubes, I'll try it out myself.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 21, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> You said RED, i said GREEN LED's..


ahhh now i understand... lol...


----------



## drade (Jun 21, 2006)

Id paint the inside (all the silver) green.... But I dont know how to, and im a lazy kid, so when I get my new parts, I think ill be (unlazy), wish I had the painting skills you do mark.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 21, 2006)

Mark, did you already enter the contest?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 21, 2006)

Gotta finish first, One guy entered a comp that looks like a Motorcycle. Its pretty nice, definately original and Absolutely Beautiful detail work, but the wiring is a mess.

Mine should be done tonight, All I need is to wire it and figure how to mount the HUGE fan...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 21, 2006)

Did you see the BMW one. That looked sick, but I think yours will be better.


----------



## markkleb (Jun 21, 2006)

Update:
The 140mm fan is QUIET and looks so cool, BUT (there is always a but) It dosent blow enough air.

It has to go thru the Rad and than past the chipset and video cards. It may work but not for OCing...

Ok so I tried my favorite the AC cooling 12, Quieter yet and more air but still not enough. Ok back to the closet... OH oh Oh found another Silverstone, SCORE!!!!!

Loud at max but 110 CFM!!!!! thats moving air. 

I also found a old AeroCool cool-panel (has 2 fan controls, temp readings,usb,firewire, sata conns, head phone speaker mic, and video and a card reader) Dam thats a lot of stuff in one slot! But it can monitor temps and slow down the Silverstone fan (till I OC)....

(now to cover up the 140mm hole I just cut in the front of my case, LOL)


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 21, 2006)

ok well all the other mods = non ultra products and are realy weird... the one that looks like a bmw would be crazy easy to do, go get a mobo tray, and go to a hobby store and buy a bmw body for one of the crazy rc cars, the only one that looks like it could at all compete is the motorcycly one, but that isnt even that good, just that its pritty cool


----------



## POGE (Jun 21, 2006)

Overvolt the 140mm fan if its not already running at 12v.


----------



## markkleb (Jun 21, 2006)

Good Idea Poge but I just made the plate for the Silverstone. il definately try it when I use it.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 22, 2006)

i cant wait to see the final product... and nice job selling red chrome, i just read about that!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 22, 2006)

How much did he sell it for?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 22, 2006)

2k

its earlier in the thread


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 22, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> I sold RedChrome for $2K, lol


there u go


----------



## intel igent (Jun 22, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> Oh yea one last thing before I start modding, this sucker is big! It feels like I can put 2 RedChromes inside. There is not gonna be any probs finding room to do anything.



this case is like my plusview. trust me it'll get cramped 

nice. keep em coming.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 22, 2006)

so whats the ETA on completion


----------



## markkleb (Jun 22, 2006)

Im hoping for tonight..


----------



## POGE (Jun 22, 2006)

How much money did you make off of redchrome?


----------



## intel igent (Jun 22, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> How much money did you make off of redchrome?



2k


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 22, 2006)

You could try making the water lines _look_ like braided brake lines by wraping them in silver wire sleeving. It'd look especially sweet if you had uv reactive water that glowed ever so slightly underneath the silver sleeving. Then you could sleeve the cables in the same sleeving as well. Personally, I think you should ditch the Aerocool bay and ghost the disc drive. It's too much clutter for my tastes. Even if the case does have a door. Or atleast paint them to match.


----------



## POGE (Jun 22, 2006)

> I think you should ditch the Aerocool bay and ghost the disc drive. It's too much clutter for my tastes. Even if the case does have a door.



I am in agreement... looks beautiful so far but that bay looks like crap... (relative to the rest of the case).  I really like your attention to details.. painting the motherboard tray and the nuts on the rad.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 22, 2006)

yeah looks great, im going to paint my case soon, ive been looking at that swiftech kit, but i dont think it could cool my cpu and my x1800xt... and i couldnt fit they 240mm rad in my case... maybe get it and buy another but extra slim rad (like a black ice stealth rad) and put it in my blow hole, move the sound card down to the first pci slot, then have it go from, pump-rad-cpu-rad-gpu-res-pump, but idk kinda $$ but i already have a good pump and gpu block , just need a better cpu block, two rads and a res. but still $$ maybe if i get the job at starbucks ill have the $$... but i need a car... ugghhhh damn computers!... anyways NICE JOB!


----------



## markkleb (Jun 22, 2006)

This is not a kit. I use Cool Rads and Swiftech and DangerDen stuff. I never buy kits (too $$$)

Also the CoolRads are better Rads(thicker) than the Swiftechs and the Black Ice Extreme.

Where do you live drew?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 22, 2006)

Arizona not to far from Azn but not that close either


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 22, 2006)

ok well im going to be building a case to house water cooling way better, kinda on the lines of a mountain mods case, with two chambers, but it will be mostely acylic, with green tubes and green sleeves blue lights, ive decided.. but first i need a job


----------



## OOTay (Jun 22, 2006)

comp is lookin good my friend, nice job!


----------



## drade (Jun 22, 2006)

Looking good! One thing though, the front looks... blan in a way, try makign it an exotic color or something, make it light up?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 22, 2006)

LOL its not even close to being done...I spent the whole day yesterday figuring and mounting the fan and figuring how to insulate it from the chassis.

The fans and HDD rack are compleately suspended on silicone mounts. (no metal to metal)

I promise the front will be amazing...

I am messing around with making a NEW shield for the side thats longer, mabye with the Griffin cut into it.

I just hooked up the H2O and am bleeding it. I have routed the hoses so they look like art (I have no idea how it happened just looks so cool.)

I still have to do the wires but am not feeling to good so I will probably do it this weekend.

Remember QUIET is the purpose for this comp...


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 23, 2006)

azn its on your old case! were is that?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 23, 2006)

Must say, not finished, but getting there...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 23, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> azn its on your old case! were is that?


? What do you mean?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 23, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> ? What do you mean?


your hp case on the back had your product key


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 23, 2006)

I already tried that. It worked, but 1) it was Media Center Edition, and 2) it was asking for a Disc #2, the OEM of XP Pro that I have is a single disc OS. Ima send you a PM, read it.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 23, 2006)

What do you mean newegg won't ship another overnight? I just ordered a wireless router and adapter and payed like $30 for nex day delivery!


----------



## markkleb (Jun 23, 2006)

Its too late they would ship it tomorrow, and I need it tomorrow. Besides if you ever ship overnight look at ZZF or outpost first (1/2 for shipping)


----------



## drade (Jun 23, 2006)

The front should look amazing... P.S. dont over do it on the lighting (just saying).. I love how you have such a small hook up on the liquid cooling, like its all in the front...


----------



## markkleb (Jun 23, 2006)

its only 3' of hose..total. Mt Aerocool panel dosent work (too much banging around in the closet) so its gone. 
Dosent matter cause the Silverstone fan (110 CFM!) is really quiet since I mounted it in jel mounts.

My DFI Expert mobo is DOA (no floppy) so I ordered a MSI Diamond Plus for tomorrow (thanks Outpost.com) I have a extra Jetway but the red is too much and the Msi is Black like the DFI. Other cool thing is MSI dosent need a sound card (audigy on board) and The SLI slots are in the same place as the DFI.

This is now the second DOA of Newegg Refurbs....Thank God for RMA's


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jun 23, 2006)

this thing is so sick. where is the website where we can see the contest/other comps/future losers ;-)

(i'm sorry if it's on here, i just went through 15 pages twice looking for it and didn't see it, so i thought i'd just ask)


----------



## markkleb (Jun 23, 2006)

there is a lot of nice comps, 

http://www.ultraproducts.com/mod_contest/index.php


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 23, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> This is now the second DOA of Newegg Refurbs....Thank God for RMA's


humm the dfi expert open box i bought form new egg works great i love it!


----------



## markkleb (Jun 23, 2006)

I have tried 4 different floppies, 3 cables and 3 power plugs and no floppy, either I am stupid (possibility) or something is messed up, I will keep it for a week to see for sure.

I am really bummed because I was looking forward to OCing the hell out of this board.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 23, 2006)

Lucky people with DFI, I have a JetWay...


----------



## drade (Jun 23, 2006)

Those are some really nice mods some of thoe guys have worked on


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 23, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> I have tried 4 different floppies, 3 cables and 3 power plugs and no floppy, either I am stupid (possibility) or something is messed up, I will keep it for a week to see for sure.
> 
> I am really bummed because I was looking forward to OCing the hell out of this board.


hummm did you enable floppy drive seek that might work, and set your floppy device(in bios) to a 1.44? and make your floppy the first boot? god the dri expert board has so many damn little things in there that if one isnt set right something wont work  took me 4 hours to get mine up and running and another day to get it working right and stable...

i also dont have a floppy and when i need one its a usb floppy

www.dfi-street.com realy helps with bios stuff


----------



## markkleb (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok so I ordered a MSI Last night from Outpost and she promised it would be here today. This morning I check the emails and Outpost says "Backorder". OK so I call and they said they are sorry but messed up and will send it Mon. MORONS!!!! (can you say cancel)

Ok so I have a day to work, I pull the mobo out of the case and the floppy works...
I check the tray and nothing is hitting so here goes for the Noobes out there (me included) 2 rules...

1- DONT HIT THE CPU WITH A HAMMER AND CHISEL.

2- BUILD THE COMP OUTSIDE THE CASE FIRST!

Well at least I had time to clean my room. lol

PS. and yes Drew I tried changing the settings in bios first.


----------



## pt (Jun 23, 2006)

There is another Ultra case equal to yours in there: http://www.ultraproducts.com/mod_contest/view_details.php?id=141 (i think is that)
But i bet yours will win, when it is going to be ready?
(Edited)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 23, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> Ok so I ordered a MSI Last night from Outpost and she promised it would be here today. This morning I check the emails and Outpost says "Backorder". OK so I call and they said they are sorry but messed up and will send it Mon. MORONS!!!! (can you say cancel)
> 
> Ok so I have a day to work, I pull the mobo out of the case and the floppy works...
> I check the tray and nothing is hitting so here goes for the Noobes out there (me included) 2 rules...
> ...


That sucks, ypu shoulda just got it from newegg...


----------



## OOTay (Jun 23, 2006)

none of those ultra links work for me


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 23, 2006)

nice front looks sick... is a led going behind that?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 23, 2006)

yeah, building the comp outside the case helps... i had it outside my case for a week to make sure it was good b4 i put it in


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 24, 2006)

That looks sick! What are you planning to put behind that?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 24, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> 1- DONT HIT THE CPU WITH A HAMMER AND CHISEL.


and how did you learn not to do this?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 24, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> and how did you learn not to do this?


when I was removing the IHS on my beloved 3700+ on the RedChrome build.. it was like 3am and I dont know what I was thinking..


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 24, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> when I was removing the IHS on my beloved 3700+ on the RedChrome build.. it was like 3am and I dont know what I was thinking..


nice .... was it a san diego core? i want a san diego core, my venice only oc's to 2.740 with 1.58v (on water) kinda sucks cuz others get theres up to 2.9 on air but w.e

i was thinking about taking the IHS off mine... but with a razor blade


----------



## markkleb (Jun 24, 2006)

yep and it was 2910mhz on AC Freezer(with the Silverstone 120mm fan). The only thing worse than that is if someone shot my dog (if I had one)

I loved that CPU...


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 24, 2006)

you probly woulda hit 3ghz if u got that IHS off... ahh i want a opti 146 or 365 or any san diago core....


----------



## markkleb (Jun 24, 2006)

I just got a Opty 148 for this comp (with the DFI Expert) I am hoping to break the magic 3000 too. I have the absolute best mem so it should be no prob.

So far temps are cool (27-28C while programming)

I am way too scared to take a chance now taking off the IHS (this 148 cost me $250)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 24, 2006)

What's the highest a venice can reach? I've barely started overclocking my new one, since I just got it setup last night so I'm only at 2100mhz (thanks Mark for the XP x64 idea).


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 24, 2006)

the highest mine hits on a resonable vcore is 2740

ive heard of some breaking 3.0


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 24, 2006)

on what multi is that 2700 Drew?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 24, 2006)

11

but that doesnt matter since my mobo can go 350fsb+


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 24, 2006)

oh...im overclock my 3200 in a few. Right now, it's at 210x10. I changed the Geil to 1t timings. All default voltages. How high do you think I could get before any voltage changes for the memory and CPU?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 24, 2006)

shoulda got some ddr500... you might have to raise the volts a lil and ull be fine... 1.425 should be fine to run it at, and u can probly get at least 2.6 out of it, if you mobo and ram is fine with it


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 24, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> I have the absolute best mem so it should be no prob


humm what mem do you have?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 24, 2006)

http://www.anandtech.com/showdoc.aspx?i=2506&p=7

Look at the overclocking on my board, the JetWay.

So, you saying 1.425 on the 3200+ and 2.6 on the GeIL should be fine?


----------



## drade (Jun 24, 2006)

The front looks very very very nice mark.. The tubing should show up on that like it is its job.. ... make some lighting in front of that... on the bottom, and a little in the back.. props!


----------



## markkleb (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks Drade,
just for fun I painted the back side of the mesh with Flourescent blue, the front still looks silver but when you put a UV light inside the mesh glows. Looks cool.

I am playing with fans, there is a Delta fan thats Double fans (GFB 1212 VHW) It blows 220CFM. And its $50, lol. So I have been playing with my fans and the best so far is Silenx and a AC cooler 12 sandwich. 
It seems that you need a SLOWER fan on the outside (air goes in) and a faster fan on the inside(air goes out). It feels like it blows a lot more air.

Funny if you put 2 of the same fans backwards they cancel each other out.


----------



## drade (Jun 24, 2006)

Never knew that


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 24, 2006)

The front looks really badass!  I love what you have done to that comp!


----------



## markkleb (Jun 24, 2006)

its hard to explain what else im gonna do but its gonna look a LOT cooler....


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 24, 2006)

How long until the next pics?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 24, 2006)

tomorrow I will make the front panel


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 24, 2006)

Cool...can't wait.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 24, 2006)

Aljon: no im saying you can get a decent overclock with 1.425v to run on consistently.. but from a max overclock ur looking at a chip that ranges from 2.6-3.0 so you never know... but on air the max v you can realy give it is 1.55v and thats not very good to run on but its fine for benching... so find the max oc you can get with 1.425 thats what im doing


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 25, 2006)

update?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 25, 2006)

My 3200+ is @ 2.4GHz right now, tested Prime95 all-nighter. The GeIL is @ 240mhz, 2-3-3-6, 1T command rate. All at stock voltages.  I'm not gonna raise the voltage too much on my 3200+. It performs well for me at 2.4, maybe 2.6 at most. If I can push it more than 2.6, I'll still keep it at 2.6. It already performs better than my D 820 @ 3.3Ghz.  This JetWay overclocks better than I expected.  if my memory can't handle faster speeds at 240mhz, Im gonna increase the voltage. The max for VDimm is 3.25.

Thanks Drew.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 25, 2006)

np... yeah thats a good oc.. it sounds like u got a good core to get that on stock voltage... my core wasnt a great oc'er


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 25, 2006)

I thought I would have to raise the VCore, but it was still stable. I'm also surprised how the GeIL is hangin in there at stock VDimm. I'm thinkin about raising it to 2.8.

What games you play?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 25, 2006)

cs;s bf2 cod2 and im going to get guildwars


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 25, 2006)

Cool, I play CS:S, DoD:S, UT2004, CoD:2, Far Cry, and Guild Wars(original, not Factions).


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 25, 2006)

yeah im going to get the original as well... i like it cuz u dont need to pay to play... like WoW wich i find quite lame... its 180 bucks for a year... totaly weak


----------



## OOTay (Jun 25, 2006)

mark someone did a mod like your front a while back. http://www.mnpctech.com/Ultra_Aluminus_Case_Mod4.html


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 25, 2006)

Nah, it's alot better to see your spin on things. Because your spin on things usually involves soldering wires to motherbaords . Oh yeah and because you're probably the most experienced modder here short of W1zzard and other mods.


----------



## markkleb (Jun 25, 2006)

thanks Zek..


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 25, 2006)

What are the specs on that comp again, I forgot?


----------



## OOTay (Jun 25, 2006)

nice dood, nice!


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 25, 2006)

yeah also yours has a lot more attention to detail than many of the others ive seen

yeah whats the specs now has anything changed?


----------



## drade (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow does that look nice..... I think you should paint the little mesh.... and around it 2 different colors... thats just mua


----------



## markkleb (Jun 25, 2006)

I have been a little under the weather lately. So I am moving a little slow.

I competetely REDESIGNED the Rad and Fan to Rad and FANS.

I put the AC cooler 12 on the outside and the Silverstone on the inside (inside a shroud and insulated to quiet down noise)

It makes a lot more air. Il try and get it mounted today and see if I can get it programed.


----------



## markkleb (Jun 25, 2006)

AlecStaar and Drade mentioned painting the mesh. I kind of like the gray but Alec said Black.

What do you guys think?

In the four corners of each front piece (top piece and bottom piece) I am mounting LEDs. I put them in the corners so you wont see them just some of the light thru the mesh. Also I am using a Scythe Kama fan under the CDRW (has a blue led fan inside) for cooling the HDDs like the RedChrome.


----------



## drade (Jun 25, 2006)

Black would be better then gray, id give it that look that would say "this pc owns" gray is a pretty commonlu used color for mesh as I have seen...


----------



## drade (Jun 25, 2006)

If the front was black, some red would look AMAZING around it


----------



## drade (Jun 25, 2006)

pretty nice, i love the foam idea, good noise dampener..


----------



## markkleb (Jun 25, 2006)

Yep, it does cut down on noise. Fans vibrate and create resonances that become magnified by the case, a thinner LOOSER case amplifies the noise. Kind of like a big woofer in a car makes the trunk and metal vibrate (sounds lousey from outside)

I think thats one of the main reasons why the AC fans are so quiet. I tried the insane$$$$$ SilenX fans and though they are quiet (in free air, not mounted) and move more air, the AC fans kick their asses in quietness after they are installed.

I was looking at a Crazy delta fan (2 fans together, 220CFM) and noticed that one of the fans was slower than the other. So I started playing with all my fans (I have about 30) and noticed the best (most quiet, most air) was the AC12 on the outside (slower) and the Silverstone on the inside(way faster) and not only was it quieter but the slower fan seems to feed the faster one and there is a LOT more air in the tube...


----------



## markkleb (Jun 25, 2006)

Finally figured the probs. The PS had no 5V in 90% of the wires. Thats why the Floppy didnt work.

And one of the HDDs (I have 4) is junk..

Things go so much more smoothly when this "stuff"  works. I cant believe I almost RMAd this mobo. Thank god for multimeters


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 25, 2006)

nice ideas, not to many days left tho


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 25, 2006)

so the ultra psu is junk?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jun 25, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> so the ultra psu is junk?


hahhahhaha


----------



## markkleb (Jun 26, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> nice ideas, not to many days left tho


Can you please come over and help, "Ive fallen and I cant get up"

Or im just an idiot    go faster, stop changing shit...


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 26, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> Can you please come over and help, "Ive fallen and I cant get up"
> 
> Or im just an idiot    go faster, stop changing shit...


did you get the ps working right? if so is everything workin good now? do you actually have to show that it works?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 26, 2006)

No, I think so. you send pics in to Ultra. I forgot what kind of pics though, like if you need CPU-Z, or something like that.


----------



## markkleb (Jun 26, 2006)

I ordered 3 new HDDs, probably here Tues. I got WD 160 gig Sata2 16mb buffers. I am finishing the tube now and later I will start to make the panels for the CDRW and Kama.

The only thing is cutting and fitting the wires (there goes my lifetime guarantee, LOL) Than paint the mesh Black.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 26, 2006)

nice so its almost complete... this is going to be a nice pc


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 26, 2006)

and dude if you live in Arizona sure ill come over and help!


----------



## markkleb (Jun 26, 2006)

Id love the help but its WAY TOO HOT in AZ....lol

One thing that would be fun is get together for a couple of days and do computer stuff. I would love to show how to mod and learn stuff also...


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 26, 2006)

yeah that would be sick, how far are you from arizona..lol


----------



## drade (Jun 26, 2006)

try living in maine, not even close to like anyone on this forum other then a few in NH,MASS...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 26, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> Id love the help but its WAY TOO HOT in AZ....lol
> 
> One thing that would be fun is get together for a couple of days and do computer stuff. I would love to show how to mod and learn stuff also...


Can I be in this?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 26, 2006)

drade said:
			
		

> try living in maine, not even close to like anyone on this forum other then a few in NH,MASS...


yeah, hey wasnt there a TPU google thing that showed were everyone lived it you signed up?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 26, 2006)

nice, those damn sli bridges are tricky there so small and easily lost... that might be why ati made a huge donggle thinggy, damn there smart.... im glad to hear its almost done!

EDIT: damn i wish i could solder that well!


----------



## drade (Jun 26, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> Poge posted it. I think it would be fun to have like a Modding Clinic / lan Party. Here in Reno, Nevada or on the East coast, west coast or even in the middle.
> 
> And yes Aljon ur invited...
> 
> ...



WOOO you did my idea (painting the mesh black), the mesh black is gonna look so nice!!!


----------



## OOTay (Jun 27, 2006)

dood i love the wiring nice job and the front is freaking awesome man nice job!


----------



## KennyT772 (Jun 27, 2006)

peel off the fan stickers. the white shows right threw the grilll and throws off the look. if the fan was sposed to be seen it would be led. other then that it looks real nice


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 27, 2006)

I wish I could get away with modding like you can .


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 27, 2006)

omfg teach me how to wire like that! very very nice job! lets see some pics of the inside with the water cooling and such, if its done. but congrats on teh amazing job


----------



## markkleb (Jun 27, 2006)

KennyT772 said:
			
		

> peel off the fan stickers. the white shows right threw the grilll and throws off the look. if the fan was sposed to be seen it would be led. other then that it looks real nice


I like the sticker


----------



## drade (Jun 27, 2006)

nice!


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 27, 2006)

awsome man truely awsome... i love it, now lets get that ultra in there with the lights behind it!


----------



## markkleb (Jun 27, 2006)

Im making a new one, a little bigger and I am gonna try to etch the Griffen Logo into it with the HDD light where its eye is


----------



## drade (Jun 27, 2006)

looking pretty good


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 27, 2006)

What else do you need til your done?


----------



## drade (Jun 27, 2006)

Lighting is next I think.....


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 27, 2006)

humm thats a good idea to make a new one... but it is the ultra contest.... make them so you can interchange them


----------



## markkleb (Jun 28, 2006)

ITS ALIVE!!!!

Finally got it running. The SLI was easier than I thought to setup. I put a speed controller on the Silverstone fan, because its in the shroud its very quiet, looks like I am getting 27C at idle for CPU and 32C for chipset.

The last fan is coming tomorrow and Il polish it up and take the final picts. I am still trying to figure lighting but I have lots of options.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 28, 2006)

sweet... post some benches up when your done to, i want to see how well two 7600gs's perform


----------



## markkleb (Jun 28, 2006)

I am downloading 3DMark05 right now. When I checked the temps of the cards it said 48C, I turned up the fan in the tube and now its 41C.

This is the first time I checked a cards temp, whats good?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 28, 2006)

i dono whats good for those cards... but 41 *C on passive cooling sounds good... oh and do you mind if i use your uber super video cooler tube thingy idea?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 28, 2006)

WHAT!!! ARE YOU NUTTS???? stealing my idea... 

Thats why I put it here, for you guys. It seems to work really well. I hope it works for you too.

I figured the lights, UV was ok but I got a 3 color LED (Red, Blue, Green) and if you point it at the mobo from the back fan it makes the inside look like rainbow. A really nice clean light.

I got the tubes from a local plastic shop for about $8 for a foot. Its 4 5/8" OD.

Also I thought 2 smaller tubes with 80mm fans would look like a double barrel shotgun...

EDIT:
Ok I ran 3Dmark 05. First time I forgot to set the bios to SLI, I got a 4623. I was pissed cause my X850 beat that.

Than I set the Bios the right way(I think?) and my second score at 3D 05 was 8460..

Thats at completely stock with 1 HDD no Raid, Opty running at 2200mhz.


----------



## drade (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice mark... Good temps!!!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice Mark, at least you got your system running, my rig won't install RAID for some reason. I've been working on it for hours, but a no go, only one of the two 80GB HDD's will work. IDK why. Pissing me off.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 28, 2006)

mmmhhh 8460... i think thats the same score my voltmodded 7800gt, like the exact same score.... but for 2 $100 cards wow thats good!

EDIT: oooooooo my score was 84*70!!!!*


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 28, 2006)

Good job Mark! What else do you need to do until you finish?

BTW, did you get my message? I need help w/ RAID bad! And fast!


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jun 28, 2006)

wow! that's almost a double score from sli vs non sli. impressive for nvidia!  this is looking so sweet mark!


----------



## markkleb (Jun 28, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> mmmhhh 8460... i think thats the same score my voltmodded 7800gt, like the exact same score.... but for 2 $100 cards wow thats good!
> 
> EDIT: oooooooo my score was 84*70!!!!*


Check this out I found it last night,
http://sg.vr-zone.com/?i=3625

I am making a new tube and putting in the lights and sound card and Im done. Il post the finished picts this afternoon.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 28, 2006)

omg 400hmz-720mhz these gards will own harcore... if you oc both of them it will beat my x1800xt


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 28, 2006)

They beat my XL already in SLI, but not in single though, but for ~$100 each, not bad.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 29, 2006)

i wonder how the gs's sli performs in real world gaming tho

with everything maxed in FEAR except sof shadows and doing the test i get a avg 75fps, min. 37fps

oh and on 1.39v i got my cpu to 2.53ghz so im going to run it at that, and its completely stable and basicly stock voltage .02 higher, hopefully i can get it highger with less v's


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 29, 2006)

My stock was ~1.4.


----------



## CjStaal (Jun 29, 2006)

~-Removed-~
Mod feel free to delete this.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jun 29, 2006)

amen


----------



## CjStaal (Jun 29, 2006)

Want me to delete it?
(my post)


Your project is beautiful, 5 stars =)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 29, 2006)

That looks really P.I.M.P! It looks slick with that black and blue! Really smooth.


----------



## POGE (Jun 29, 2006)

I love the front... and all those other honeycomb things! Since when did I "make you buy an sli board"?


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 29, 2006)

I have only one word...Amazing!


----------



## markkleb (Jun 29, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> I love the front... and all those other honeycomb things! Since when did I "make you buy an sli board"?


You bought my Ultra..lol


----------



## KennyT772 (Jun 29, 2006)

that is beautiful. 
i have to search and search to find a single wire. the gpu duct is really sweet. imagine if u paired that with vf700's with no fans... either way it looks awesome.


----------



## POGE (Jun 29, 2006)

You do know if you add an sli bridge to the ultra and connect 2 terminals on the chipset with a pencil it becomes a full sli-d right?  No bios flash is even needed, and it posts as an SLI-D.


----------



## markkleb (Jun 29, 2006)

Yep but when the comp starts up you dont get the Cool screen that says DFI EXPERT.....
LOL


----------



## POGE (Jun 29, 2006)

You can mod the bios splashscreen.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 29, 2006)

^^ yeah ive heard of that (the mod of the ultra to sli-d)... and yes it looks sweet hope u win man!!


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 29, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> Yep but when the comp starts up you dont get the Cool screen that says DFI EXPERT.....
> LOL


i know i love that screen


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 29, 2006)

Luck people with DFI...:shadedshu


----------



## markkleb (Jun 29, 2006)

I must say the customer service at DFI is the best I have ever seen. Not to mention DFI Street also.

But last I checked there were no $45 SLI DFI mobos. Jetway dosent have the customer service but their mobo ROCKS!


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 29, 2006)

ughh i need the backplate (the cover for the usb and stuff, but i thnk i mightmake one outa mesh)for a the dfi mobo...


----------



## demonbrawn (Jun 29, 2006)

Mesh, huh? Creative. Dang, this case is gonna be crazy...


----------



## markkleb (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey Drew Donna at DFI sent me a SLI bridge(twice, lol) for $8 and the I/O plate was $1, just order one.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 29, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> I must say the customer service at DFI is the best I have ever seen. Not to mention DFI Street also.
> 
> But last I checked there were no $45 SLI DFI mobos. Jetway dosent have the customer service but their mobo ROCKS!


But my Jetway was different from what I ordered, but still similar. But it still worries me a bit because there might be other differences that I don't know or realize.


----------



## drade (Jun 29, 2006)

Glad I could be a help to you mark, Glad you used the idea that i suggested, painting the black mesh idea (Like I said it look amazing!) And not using legos  Nice Job!


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 29, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> Hey Drew Donna at DFI sent me a SLI bridge(twice, lol) for $8 and the I/O plate was $1, just order one.


$1 shipped? how do i get ahold of this Donna?

EDIT: but the mesh idea would enhance airflow


----------



## markkleb (Jun 29, 2006)

especially if you dont use the sound module.

Donna Chang

DFI RMA Dept./Customer Service

30991 San Clemente St.

Hayward, CA  94545

(510)274-8000, ext. 118

(510)274-8013 fax

e-mail:  donna@dfiweb.com


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 29, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> especially if you dont use the sound module.



bought mine open box... didnt come with the sound module, didnt come with anything

thnx


----------



## pt (Jun 29, 2006)

Are you going to sell this case after the contest, or keep it to yourself?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 29, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> Are you going to sell this case after the contest, or keep it to yourself?


To be honest I was gonna sell it but I love to look at it. So I dont know...

What I was thinking was I want to figure out how I can sell custom made cases. So people can put their own parts inside.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey, that's a really good idea! I think that the current way you do it, where you start a project log and then sell your awesome mod in the buy/sell/trade section works great. If I had any money, I'd want to buy that case now that you've modified it to be so pretty .


----------



## markkleb (Jun 29, 2006)

I think it would be cool, If I knew what mobo and stuff I could make the case fit your stuff. And it would be a lot cheaper to buy a case than a whole comp.

They just posted my picts at Ultra, I cant believe I made it. There were about 10 more things I wanted to do, lol.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 29, 2006)

yeah but there wasnt enough time.... it looks sick, and its something that u actually modded, not like a rc car cover over a mobo tray lol..


----------



## markkleb (Jun 29, 2006)

You know what I was thinking, how about a comp with NO wires. Every wire soldered to the back of the mobo.

And how about putting the HDDs in the tube. How bout one of those Raptors with the window.

(I wish I was rich )


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 29, 2006)

lol your next idea = the "super uber awsome hard drive cooler vortex pipe tube thingy"


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 29, 2006)

markkleb, I just read through the whole project, nice job!!!  I love it!
Question:  where do you go to get all your most very basics?  (i.e. mesh screen, rubber mounts for the fans, rubber siding for custom mounts/windows, etc)


----------



## markkleb (Jun 29, 2006)

HomeDepot has 90%.
Also there is a small electronics store here in town, they sell LEDs and switches, things like that.

The mesh I bought on line.

The fun part is learning to be creative using what you have,

one example was it was hard to get different size Grommets. So I just bought big ones and cut them to fit.

Another was I needed some rubber feet for the HDD cage and I cut up another Grommet and used it.

the insulation tape comes in rolls (like 10') an home improvement stores (HomeDepot). I like to use a denser one. They make a soft version and a denser version. The denser holds up longer.


----------



## markkleb (Jun 29, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> lol your next idea = the "super uber awsome hard drive cooler vortex pipe tube thingy"


Hey Drew, what if I put fins inside it to create turbulance (a swirl pattern) than we could go on TV latenight and say it gets better gas mileage for your car too, LOL.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 29, 2006)

lol... "the swirling motion of the air casues more of the air to hit the vital parts of your pc causeing cooler temps... it also works as a air intake for your car and can cause a increase gas efficiency getting more miles per gallon!!!'' - thats the tv infomercial


----------



## OOTay (Jun 30, 2006)

lol im sorry i havent checked this thread in a while (been really busy) But man mark that thing is the shit! Man thats awesome. I really really love all the wire management, the tube cooler and color and all the small details. they just make that whole case man. Great job dude.


----------



## markkleb (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 2, 2006)

when will you know how the contest turned out?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 2, 2006)

this week


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 10, 2006)

That looks really nice. Are you gonna put back the DFI mobo on there once you get it back, or has Epox taken it's place?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 10, 2006)

I am gonna keep the Epox, too dam much work to keep changing. I am gonna use the DFI Expert on the new build.

The Epox has a LOT of great features...(the only sucky thing is where they put the 24 pin power, lol  )


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 10, 2006)

Wasn't the new build supposed to be a LANBox of some sort? Or will it just be a mid-tower?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 10, 2006)

LanBox smaller than Mid tower with a full size mobo and custom PS.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh...ok. Did you get my PM?


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 10, 2006)

16 to 3s 2s and 1s...i have a feeling..


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 10, 2006)

It's kind of obvious who wins. They shouldn't even have a Final Round since the Semi-Finals is being dominated by 13 votes.


----------



## drade (Jul 10, 2006)

nice on the wiring man!


----------



## markkleb (Jul 10, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> It's kind of obvious who wins. They shouldn't even have a Final Round since the Semi-Finals is being dominated by 13 votes.


What they mean is round 2 (this is the second contest)

and the 5 of us are the semi finalists

on fri they pick the winner(hope its me)

And thanks Drade. I have a habit of making things as simple as possible and it works.


----------



## POGE (Jul 10, 2006)

Are you sure? It looks to me like theres another round.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 10, 2006)

They have a new contest every 3 mos. And if you dont win your comp continues on to the next contest.

its a great way to get interest in their product. I would have never bought a Ultra product if it wasent for the contest. And a few of you got the $9.99 power supplies and on and on.

I gave them some great ideas that would sell a LOT of these cases, I hope they listen...

One of my favorite ideas is the inside pieces, they should sell them seperate. The inside kits could be annodized in different colors so you could change the style. And annodizing is much nicer than paint (easier too)

and later on if you wanted a different color you could just order a new internal kit.

Same with the door, it just pops off. You could get the origional, mesh like mine or a thousand different patterns.

That way ANYONE could be a modder, the only tool you would need is a screwdriver (replace rivits with screws)


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 10, 2006)

can you annodize stuff your self? cuz i dont think you can, you need to take it to a place, i was thinking about doing that i my whole case, getting some cool color


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 10, 2006)

yeah but the problem with adonizing is if it gets scratched its done. although it would look frickin sweet. the air tube mark made is a awesome idea btw. reminds me of a wind tunnel.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes but it is very dangerous. You need a lot of Battery acid and other dangerous things. Its not worth it.

You could send it to me and I will do it, or you can call a local plater to you and ask for prices.

I worked for a plater for about a week, what a NASTY job.

If you had the pieces chromed that would look sweet with green lighting...


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

im so jealous... i wanna be able to do that with expensive stuff!!! and also mark, y didnt u use a vid card with a cooler looking cooler? i think the HIS made cards look cool... too bad its only for ati


----------



## markkleb (Jul 10, 2006)

rpg711 said:
			
		

> im so jealous... i wanna be able to do that with expensive stuff!!! and also mark, y didnt u use a vid card with a cooler looking cooler? i think the HIS made cards look cool... too bad its only for ati


do you mean the 7600GS cards?

Because they have NO fans or noise, and only use 32watts of power and work very well..


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

or u could get x1900xtx and use internal crossfire


----------



## markkleb (Jul 10, 2006)

Good idea, that way I can throw my cooling tube, power supply and custom wiring in the garbage.

While im at it why dont I just get Phase Change cooling and one of those $1000 silent cases too. And my Opty isant good enough so I better get a conroe and new mobo and memory.

Hey wait my comp is a POS, now I need a whole new one...


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

what? lol i thought u were never sarcastic jk but anyways... i would say u can just put another psu in ur case and solder the power_on to the mobo and the pwr_ok to the mobo too then, u can just use the ultra psu for everything but the vid cards and the new one for x1900xt flashed to xtx in cf... great idea


----------



## pt (Jul 10, 2006)

if we were all rich, we would listen to your ideas more


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

i wish i was rich... my ideas would be not fantasy anymore then


----------



## markkleb (Jul 10, 2006)

The purpose of my builds is so EVERYBODY can do it. I dont use big machines or expensive tools either.

There a very few people who can get 7900GTX in SLI or 1900XTX in Crossfire, to them I say great job. They obviously have more than MOST of us.

Does that mean that we should just watch while they have fun? My Ultra Blue comp was cool for several reasons,
1- everyone can do it.
2- you can use a regular PS (mine cost $9.99)
3- it plays games just fine
4- its fast

I realise ur young rpg but not everyone can afford a X1900(or even wants one)

There is nothing wrong with making suggestions but next time think about what ur gonna say..


----------



## CjStaal (Jul 11, 2006)

That's a awesome idea man, I hope Ultra starts making these.


----------



## rpgbefore... (Jul 11, 2006)

gj mark


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 11, 2006)

lol NICE JOB!!!!!!!!! what about the ide divices  !!!


----------



## markkleb (Jul 11, 2006)

on the back. Only thing to see is Sata (too tiny to solder.)


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 11, 2006)

wow mark that is a thing of beauty!!!

but how do u take the mobo off the tray?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 11, 2006)

the wires screw into the blocks. And the blocks are screwed to the tray. But I am never taking this comp apart again once its finished.  (we will see) lol

Too much chance for scratches.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 11, 2006)

no i mean like how did u get the wires soldered to the mobo and then into the power blocks. thats what is confusing me


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 11, 2006)

Mark, good job. 

The way SLI is layed out on the Epox, will you still be able to use the air tube, or will you have to change it?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 11, 2006)

actually the top video card is 1 notch lower so it will fit even better.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 11, 2006)

KennyT772 said:
			
		

> no i mean like how did u get the wires soldered to the mobo and then into the power blocks. thats what is confusing me


 The wires are soldered to the mobo (what a HUGE pain in the ass) than thet screw into the blocks. That way if you want to change anything you just losen the screw and remove the wire. I was going to solder the white 24 pin plug to the back of the mobo but it stuck out too far to put the side on.

The most tricky part is the wires are ALL the same color. You have to be VERY careful to put them in the right place. And because its the back of the mobo everything is reversed...


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 11, 2006)

haha ouch. imagine if u screw up the mobo in the process...ur fucked


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 11, 2006)

That's a big risk. If you mess up, no RMA for you.


----------



## drade (Jul 11, 2006)

yep... hard shit right there


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 11, 2006)

hardcore, a messup would suck realy bad... great job btw


----------



## markkleb (Jul 11, 2006)

And this is not a REFURB. So its $129 down the toilet.

I wouldnt worry too much screwing up my 3700+ was my mistake for this year so I am not allowed to make any more till next year.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 11, 2006)

Is that the law for you Mark, one major mistake per year? Lol


----------



## OOTay (Jul 11, 2006)

no he probably just cant afford anymore exspensive screw ups.


----------



## pt (Jul 11, 2006)

If you opened a shop of custom cases, and win lots of money, you can screw up a lot


----------



## markkleb (Jul 11, 2006)

The winning is more for advertising than money. 

Ultra (or whoever has the contest) gets people interested in their stuff, the winners get advertising too (that others like their stuff)

To some this may sound dumb but I know a LOT of stuff. 
Kind of like rich people should share their money; what I have is knowledge and I want to share it. I am just trying to figure the best way to do it...


----------



## CjStaal (Jul 11, 2006)

You got yourself into quite the perdiciment I see. Lol goodluck man


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 11, 2006)

You could use a 24-pin diagram of which pin goes to what...I'll post it if I find it. Until then, remember this sound advice. DON'T SCREW UP .
Edit- I hope wazzledoozle isn't too mad at me posting a big image...it's courtesy of www.afrotechmods.com .


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 11, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> Spaghetti Anyone?


See, now that's amazing.  I've had terrible experiences with soldering.  I can never seem to get the solder to stay where I want it, you know getting it off the iron.  I have a crappy RadioShack iron, don't know if that matters, but the dang solder doesn't want to stick to it, then when it does it won't come off when I want it to.  Any hints, tips, tricks when it comes to this?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL, thanks for the confidence...


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 11, 2006)

Has anyone been to this site: http://www.pcpowercooling.com/technology/myths/

It says that you will lose as much voltage using modular cabling, as you would if you had 2 FT of standard wire!!   Also, that our PSU's are generating 33%-50% less power than they are rated at due to ambient temperature variences (it states most PSU are tested at unrealistic ambient temps of 25c, where most average 40c).  

What's your guy's take on this?  are we really all suckers ??


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 11, 2006)

Awesome advice, thank you!!  One more question, if you solder something in the wrong place, how do you remove it safely?


----------



## rpgbefore... (Jul 11, 2006)

remember those fans i got from my powersupply mark? well... i got so pissed at trying to solder them in the yellow and black molex connector that i started to use a hot glue gun... yes a hot glue gun... with the solder i got burned 10 times anyways... dam it hurtS!!!


----------



## rpgbefore... (Jul 11, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> Awesome advice, thank you!!  One more question, if you solder something in the wrong place, how do you remove it safely?


u just put the tip of the iron there and wait for it to melt... then remove... no real safe way as u can always mis and burn something


----------



## markkleb (Jul 11, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> Has anyone been to this site: http://www.pcpowercooling.com/technology/myths/
> 
> It says that you will lose as much voltage using modular cabling, as you would if you had 2 FT of standard wire!!   Also, that our PSU's are generating 33%-50% less power than they are rated at due to ambient temperature variences (it states most PSU are tested at unrealistic ambient temps of 25c, where most average 40c).
> 
> What's your guy's take on this?  are we really all suckers ??


Its called "MARKETING"
Yes the modular PS are handy because you use only the wires you need but every time there is a connection electricity is lost. And cooling is important so if the inside of the PS is full of stuff air wont low through and cool it. I fixed a PC Power and Cooling PS for a friend and was suprised how poor the design was. Its a $500 PS! there is a 80mm fan blowing through but the heatsinks are sideways? How is air supposed to flow through? Check the Silverstone Zeus 750 the heatsinks go front to back, MUCH better for air flow..

I try not to use them(modular) BUT MOST peops dont use 550 watts...I think the Ultra blue is less than 300watts.(260)

Its like the Amplifiers you buy at the flea markets, they say 1000 WATTS! WOW, but the power wires are 16 ga, lol. It may be 1000 watts to a tweeter for 1 tenth of a sec.

So technically its 1000 watts, just not all the time.

All marketing is similar, they want you to buy their stuff so they tell you what you want to hear.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 11, 2006)

rpgbefore... said:
			
		

> remember those fans i got from my powersupply mark? well... i got so pissed at trying to solder them in the yellow and black molex connector that i started to use a hot glue gun... yes a hot glue gun... with the solder i got burned 10 times anyways... dam it hurtS!!!


Why not just twist them, wrap them in black electrical tape and call it a day?


----------



## rpgbefore... (Jul 11, 2006)

i didnt feel like it   but it hurts so dont touch the soldering iron  but those psu fans really move air... two in front lowered my temps in case by 9c and my cpu temps by 5c and my vid card temps by a whopping 10c!!! the fans were basically directly blowing my vid card


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 11, 2006)

Damn, you guys are so cool soldering and all. I could never do that. Hands are too shaky, and whatever I do, I always like to eat at the same time. Food is my first priority.

Anyways, good job Mark, on the progress and all. When are you gonna get the DFI back?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 11, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> Awesome advice, thank you!!  One more question, if you solder something in the wrong place, how do you remove it safely?


Use heat to remove it but to get rid of extra solder use a DE-Soldering pump (about $5) or copper wick. Its a roll fo braided copper that you heat up next to the extra solder and it sticks to the wick. Its also about $5


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 11, 2006)

When I was a kid, I was playing with toy guns and all, then I saw a glue gun, and I thought it was a water gun(don't know what i was thinking) and I got it on my face, and it sucked ass. I'm scared of glue guns now...


----------



## markkleb (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL, hot glue guns arent for soldering........

And instead of using electrical tape I use shrink tubing. Much neater, way more secure and comes in different colors

EDIT: YEA THATS 20 VOTES!!!!!!!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 11, 2006)

I can use glue guns...I'm just scared of them...


----------



## markkleb (Jul 11, 2006)

If I was stranded on a desert island and all I had was a glue gun than yes thats what I would do, you are right. 

BUT we are not on a desert island and it is DANGEROUS to take chances with Electricity, so DO NOT USE A GLUE GUN TO DO WIRING.

also wiring gets warm and the glue can melt leaving the wire loose.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok you wont leave it alone so here goes, 
USING A GLUE GUN IS A STUPID THING TO DO WITH WIRING.

IT CAN NOT ATTACH WIRES TO POSTS, IT CAN ONLY HOLD THEM IN PLACE AND HOPE THEY TOUCH. BY DOING SO YOU LOSE MOST OF THE CONTACT THAT SOLDER OR A MECHANICAL CRIMP MAKE.

me- -people who dont know when to quit


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 11, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> me- -people who dont know when to quit


Amen


----------



## rpgbefore... (Jul 11, 2006)

i need something to do...


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 11, 2006)

rpgbefore... said:
			
		

> i need something to do...


lol, how about getting a job  ???


----------



## pt (Jul 11, 2006)

need a job here too....


----------



## markkleb (Jul 11, 2006)

come to Reno PT, we have lots of jobs..


----------



## pt (Jul 11, 2006)

Going to study 3 more years first, then, if there is a Designer vacant job in Reno i may go to there if there isn't one in Portugal/Spain/...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 11, 2006)

Mark, isn't the Reno the "Biggest Little City in the World"?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 11, 2006)

Yep,  for a small city its funny we have 5 HomeDepots, 2 Lowes and 4 or so Walmarts..


Small my big butt...

Reno is a really nice place, its real layed back and stuff (food too) is very cheap...


----------



## POGE (Jul 11, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> on the back. Only thing to see is Sata (too tiny to solder.)


Wimp.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice. Mark, what are those things that keep cables together? You peel one side of it, then stick it, then put the cables in the whole and it keeps it together...what's that called?


----------



## pt (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job modding that computer, but when are you going to finish the fishtank?, i think it was a great ideia


----------



## rpgbefore... (Jul 12, 2006)

mark, wat are the things i boxed in red? itll help me not solder with a glue gun thx


----------



## CjStaal (Jul 12, 2006)

rpgbefore... said:
			
		

> i need something to do...


no what you need is to stop spamming...

Mark, it looks excellent man, I can't believe you didn't f**k up on the 24 pin power supply.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 12, 2006)

they are "European Style" barrier strips.
I use them to connect the ends of wires. That way i can remove stuff, and add too.(if yoiu look in the little holes there are screws to tighten and remove wires.)

They are really cheap, the 12 wire wide one was $2.25. I buy the wide ones (like 12) and than cut then if I need 4 or 5.

I found some way better ones for my next build that are 90 degrees.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 12, 2006)

Cj_Staal said:
			
		

> no what you need is to stop spamming...
> 
> Mark, it looks excellent man, I can't believe you didn't f**k up on the 24 pin power supply.


Dis you notice the fire extinguisher right next to the comp, LOL

I tried to do the Sata and 40 pin Ide but they are just too small for my fat fingers...


----------



## rpgbefore... (Jul 12, 2006)

where do u buy them? i dont want for my comp to look that ugly with glue everywhere


----------



## markkleb (Jul 12, 2006)

at a local electronics store, try Radioshack or outpost.com


----------



## rpgbefore... (Jul 12, 2006)

ill try radioshack and frys thx mark


----------



## markkleb (Jul 12, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> Great job modding that computer, but when are you going to finish the fishtank?, i think it was a great ideia


I promise this week when this is done il finish the fish tank, its about 75% done.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 12, 2006)

when is the compition over? i think they should just end it now


----------



## markkleb (Jul 12, 2006)

ok by me, lol


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 12, 2006)

lol yeah


----------



## markkleb (Jul 13, 2006)

Ok the comp has been running for 1 day (lol, a record)
I am using the Epox NPA+ Sli mobo
and 3 WD 160 s in Raid0

Last night i checked on the temps of the VC and noticed they were 57C. The tube was off.
So I started to check out how it worked.

No tube fans at max(Silverstone 110CFM,little noisey) Temp 57 
Put on tube fans at min.(silent) Temp 47
Tube on Fans at max Temp 43C

Now I am using a CoolRad between the fans but if you didnt have the H2O this would work very nice.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 13, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> Ok the comp has been running for 1 day (lol, a record)
> I am using the Epox NPA+ Sli mobo
> and 3 WD 160 s in Raid0
> 
> ...


Great results, you must be happy with the wind tunnel!  Wow... now if you had an after market cooler on the card too, I wonder what the temps would be then?! (unless you do already, and in that case ignore this post  )


----------



## markkleb (Jul 13, 2006)

Origionally I wanted to build a QUIET comp that was SLI but didnt need a huge PS or 10 fans.

That way everyone could do it. 

I mean I would like 2 X1900's and a $200 ps and a $500 H2O but how many of us can get that for real?

These 7600GS cards are only 32 watts each, I think the X1800 and X1900 are 120watts and up EACH.


----------



## pt (Jul 13, 2006)

Crazy ideia: 2X 7300GS in SLI, passive cooling, it's good for those people who just wan't SLI, and don't want to spend money


----------



## markkleb (Jul 13, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> Crazy ideia: 2X 7300GS in SLI, passive cooling, it's good for those people who just wan't SLI, and don't want to spend money


its not a crazy idea, I think its a good one. The only prob is arent the 7300s  64bit?
I would prob go with the 7600GS, look at this one,
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814127211R

And dont forget X1600's in Crossfire too....


----------



## pt (Jul 13, 2006)

the gt's are 128 bit:
http://www.nvidia.com/page/geforce_7300.html
From what I have read the x1600XT in crossfire gives less performance than a x1800GTO, Those 7600GS are really a great deal


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 14, 2006)

hummm ive been away for a few days... just got my new dslr camera in... goin to alaska saturday.. gots to take some good pics... + i love photography... when i get back i hope to see some benchmarks of your comp, and how far you can oc on passive cooling with the wind tunnel!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice comp mark, really nice wiring in the back.  Cannot wait to see the final, final pics.


----------

